
Ask HN: Hardcore CS jobs in LA? - boredappdev
Hi HN.
I&#x27;m a software engineer, currently living in Los Angeles.
For the past 6 years I have worked in various backend systems for big companies. All fairly high-level business logic stuff though (C++ or Java distributed system type stuff).<p>I would like to get more into hardcore things, for example systems programming in C, or compilers, or RDBMS.<p>What are some good companies situated in LA doing this kind of thing?
======
FullMtlAlcoholc
If you want work with a highly trafficked app, Snapchat has their HQ in LA.
Last I checked, they're looking for firmware engineers with C experience and
also obviously data engineers.

------
dmlachap
Spacex, if you're into really hardcore CS jobs.
[http://www.spacex.com/careers/position/207861](http://www.spacex.com/careers/position/207861)

~~~
boredappdev
Looked good until I saw this "Must be able to work extended hours and weekends
as needed."

How often is "needed"? That looks like a huge red flag.

~~~
paulcole
should've been more specific that you were looking for those hardcore 9-5 cs
jobs in LA

~~~
borplk
9-5 is not the exception, it's the rule. Let's keep it that way.

------
rotoole
JPL:
[https://www.jpl.nasa.gov/opportunities/experienced/](https://www.jpl.nasa.gov/opportunities/experienced/)

CalTech:
[https://jobs.caltech.edu/postings/search?utf8=%E2%9C%93&quer...](https://jobs.caltech.edu/postings/search?utf8=%E2%9C%93&query=engineer&query_v0_posted_at_date=&435=&700=&commit=Search)

------
rotoole
Geniuses Wanted: NASA Challenges Coders to Speed Up Its Supercomputer:

[https://www.nytimes.com/2017/05/08/science/nasa-
supercompute...](https://www.nytimes.com/2017/05/08/science/nasa-
supercomputer-pleiades.html?_r=0)

------
infamouscow
There's a surprising number of game companies around LA. You'll get a little
(or a lot) of all these things.

~~~
matisoffn
Riot is a good one! Awesome location and fun company to work for.

------
amorphid
[https://indeed.com](https://indeed.com) can be a great way to find stuff like
this. For example, search "c++ storage engine" in/around Los Angeles, CA and
you'll get a few hits. Tweak keywords as desired.

------
olivercreashe
There are a lot of porn companies needing CS people for their webdev and such.

Good luck!

~~~
bostand
I don't think this was the type of hardcore he wanted

~~~
jetti
Streaming porn sites have their own set of technical challenges.

------
barelyusable
Near LA you'll have a lot of military and space industry, including SpaceX.
They typically use a lot of stuff like this.

------
Eridrus
Google has an office in LA and they do some systems level work there.

~~~
boredappdev
Which teams / projects would you recommend?

~~~
Eridrus
I'd suggest talking to a recruiter there, they'll definitely know more than I
do.

